# CSF VS Black Fabia VRS Tdi protected by Nanolex



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Hello!

Not a great day for detailing but we have rain for the last 14 days every day :wall:

The car is Skoda Fabia VRS Tdi powered. I saw here in DW a few beautiful VRS, so here is one in black needed a full correction.

Car on the arrival























































It was raining so here are some pictures in the sun, that owner had sendme before and here you can see why this car needed some correction




























First the wheels, cleaned with EZ detail brush, Bilberry 4:1 and swissvax style brushes




























Lower section and around the badges cleaned with APC and swissvax style brushes














































Foamed with SSF/APC mix










Washed with 2BM Zaino Z-7 and lambwash mitt









Rinsed...










car was dryed with drying towel










Clayed with Zaino clay and Dodo BTS



















Now it was time to see defects on reflector lights





































Paint was corrected with Menzerna 3.02 and 203 with menzerna polish pad and help of EVP Pad Prime










Some afters...





































Left corrected and right ....










The doors



















After..










50/50



















Rear lights and 203s/3M 80mm pad



















After










Yes, it was still raining





































In the back were some deeper RDS and they must be wetsanded










And then happened a nightmare. The 9227 stopped  and after 30 min later and with a new cable, was fixed :buffer:










I continued with polishing














































Xenon washers



















Front lights




























It was enough for first day and cold weather, so this were pictures before refinished ( there were some little holograms in the pictures ) with 85rd and 3m finishing pad on a next day sunny day 




































































































Polishing the front and the rear badge




























Some areas needed a hand and LP



















Plastic dressed with Glos-it TRV, tyres with Zaino, exhaust with 3M metal polish, rims with Atumagic seal-it. Glass cleaned with Nanolex cleaner and sealaed with Nanolex Premium.

Here is the picture after Nanolex Basic :thumb:. The sun disappeared and owner was waiting to go home so here are the after pictures























































Thanks for looking and comments wellcome!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work, nice seat cover!

Great correction............:thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice job good deep reflections showing a good finish,awesome


----------



## marxon (Oct 26, 2008)

:thumb:Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice work, glad to see it stopped raining eventually.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

great job there!


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for comments.:thumb:



> glad to see it stopped raining eventually


the whole month it was 35 degrees and then 14 days of rain...you can imagine how great is working at 14 degrees in the middle of the summer.

everybody talks about the rainy weather in uk, but in the pictures of uk detailers I see sunny weather almost always.
if the rain here continues, I will move to uk soon.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very thorough cleaning regime you have Matej! Very nice job!:thumb:


----------



## see yaa !! (Jan 31, 2009)

fantastic work well done

paul


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks very deep and wet in your final pictures :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning detail mate. :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi there neighbor! Excellent work, Matej! I see you've had the same crap weather we've been having for the past 2 weeks now... when will it stop??? :wall:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Miholl (May 27, 2009)

Nice work CSF!

Still waiting for your pricelist for Nanolex 

LP Miholl


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks ace, mate!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice job. Nice to see you´re satisfied with the Nanolex sealant. I´ll try it out too, soon.


----------



## The Detail (Nov 19, 2008)

hi please can you tell me were you got the headlights from ? and if the lenses can be turned round for us who drive on the correct side of the road hahaha , !


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

amazing work!!!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

stunning turnaround, still amazes me how people get the cars looking better than showroom condition with the machines... I HAVE to get one this year... and start practicing on the other halfs car... haha


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work :argie: can i ask what did u use on the headlights to corect them please?


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

> fantastic work can i ask what did u use on the headlights to corect them please?


 Polished with Menzerna 3.02 and 3M green 80mm pads:wave:

Debadged


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job, Looks great


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

Very good!!!
Zelo dober


----------

